# Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 $109.99 After Rebate



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Tiger Direct has the Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000 for $109.99 after a $30 rebate.
I just ordered one for my Tivo HD, I couldn't resist for that price.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3333210&CatId=139

Update: Now $79.99 wow!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

So, how did your upgrade go? Any issues, such as noise or heat problems? I see CompUSA online has the same deal now: http://www.compusa.com/applications...COMEM123C&cm_mmc=Email-_-GPS-_-COMEM123-_-GPS, but I wonder how well they pack their drives for shipping.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't got it yet, should be tomorrow sometime. I expect to spend a day running diagnostics on it and if everything goes well install it in the next few days.

I believe that CompUSA and Tiger Direct are now the same company.

Hopefully it comes packaged well, in the good ole days a bulk pack drive came in a brown cardboard box with a molded foam jacket, now it seems like a crap shoot what you get.


----------



## Ipaqjoe (Mar 4, 2002)

I received mine from Tiger Direct today.
Drive was in sealed in a foil wrapper, packed in a plastic clam shell, sandwiched in a cardboard sleeve with ~2-3 inches of foam peanuts in a 12"x8"6" cardboard box.

Pretty decent packing job by today's poor standards.

I haven't done anything except send off the rebate so no idea if the drive is ok or the upgrade works. If it doesn't for whatever reason it will find a home in my drobo.


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145167&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-22-145-167-_-Product&CMP=AFC-C8Junction


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Today it's $109.99 at that URL.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

ZipZoomFly has them for $99 after MIR:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10005968


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bmgoodman said:


> So, how did your upgrade go? Any issues, such as noise or heat problems? I see CompUSA online has the same deal now: http://www.compusa.com/applications...COMEM123C&cm_mmc=Email-_-GPS-_-COMEM123-_-GPS, but I wonder how well they pack their drives for shipping.


I've been using a 1TB Hitachi since Summer 2007 with no problems in my Series 3 box. Just check the Acoustical Management setting to make sure it is in the quiet area and the drive will be very quiet.
I paid around $270 for mine. I bought a couple of the external drives with the 1TB drive and removed it since back then that was cheaper than getting the bare drive.
They really dropped alot in price since then.


----------

